# Magic corner vs. no-coat, etc.



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

Towertaper- run the 325 through a hopper from the 90 side and out the bull nose side. This will leave the mud in the center angle and give you some mud in order to adjust the tape to make framing corrections, this also leaves the center a little high so that you do not need to go to the middle. Prefold the tape into a 90 or so that it does not roll back on you and will hold itself out stiff. 
kgphoto- thanks for the info. When did it come out? I ordered a sample box from them one year ago and there were no samples of the product in the box. I do know that they make a tape that can be run thru a bazooka.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

It has been out for that last three months, but the push is just starting. Call the 800 number and request those specific samples and they will send you some. I like it real well. I will be building a test station to see how the compare side by side with the NO-Coat later this January.


----------



## mseneker (Dec 22, 2007)

kgphoto said:


> Just want to make sure you guys know that Strait-Flex has TWO DIFFERENT types of tape. The original, in many different sizes, and a new paper faced which is very similar to the NO-Coat, but at a better price point.


I noticed that post earlier and went to various sites looking for the paper-faced newer strait-flex. What is the model name strait-flex is using? We pay $24 for a 100' roll of 3.5" no-coat. 

I also notice strait-flex has rolled archway tape. No-coat sent me a box of their new product to test. I used part of the box and decided it does not work for me. I'd be very interested in a roll type material for archway bead. We use trim-tex currently in the 10 foot pieces. Takes a lot of mud to cover the stuff and whatever is left over gets crushed over time and is not usable. 

I'd like to test the paper-faced strait-flex if I can find it. 

What is your opinion: Do you have to cover the tape completely with mud? Does it "hinge" well and is the line it leaves in the angle sharp? Can you paint the tape if no mud covers the inside corner and does it take harsh sanding well? What are you paying for it? How wide is it? I'm very interested in your comments about the strait-flex paper stuff.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Ammo flex-2, Mid-Flex-3 wide flex -4

go to all-wall.com or warehousebay.com for prices.


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

mseneker - you are getting a pretty good deal on the no-coat compared to us here in virginia. i pay $38.00 for a 100 foot roll of 325.

any arches we do are done with no-coat arch bead, very easy to work with and takes no more mud than the 90 degree bead. we also used the trim-tex arch beads and also noticed how much mud they took. we also tried the fast cap by trim-tex and this worked well, however i do prefer the no-coat.

i tried the sample of the rolled arch tape by straight flex - not bad, fold it before you take the tear-away section off.


----------



## mseneker (Dec 22, 2007)

dryrocker27 said:


> mseneker - you are getting a pretty good deal on the no-coat compared to us here in virginia. i pay $38.00 for a 100 foot roll of 325.
> 
> any arches we do are done with no-coat arch bead, very easy to work with and takes no more mud than the 90 degree bead. we also used the trim-tex arch beads and also noticed how much mud they took. we also tried the fast cap by trim-tex and this worked well, however i do prefer the no-coat.
> 
> i tried the sample of the rolled arch tape by straight flex - not bad, fold it before you take the tear-away section off.


Just got my sample box from strait-flex with the newer paper on it. We are going to test the mid-flex against no-coat. The price would have to be right to switch from no-coat because "if it ain't broken don't fix it". We have no problems with no-coat.

Also got a box from strait-flex of their arch-flex. We currently use trim-tex and have an issue with the amount of mud it takes, material on the job being damaged and having to cut pieces of trim-tex to go around the entire radius and past. The lines where trim tex pieces come together are harder to hide. Will be interested in the rolled arch-flex by strait-flex we are testing. Not sure about the mid-flex by strait-flex yet. 

Two big questions for you strait-flex guys on this one! Please reply.

* Do you have to mud the entire piece of material for the new paper-faced mid-flex or will it paint with no mud on it? In other words do you just have to kill the edges on the new strait-flex paper stuff?

Can we use light-weight all-purpose mud to apply the new strait-flex paper stuff?*

I'm not worried much about mudding the arch-flex because we have to do that anyway when using the trim-tex material. We did not find the new no-coat arch bead to work better than trim-tex in that we still had the issue of damaged material on the job as no-coat is still a stick form for archways. If no-coat would come up with a rolled version of their archway bead I'd look at it again for arches.

In the past we had to make sure and use the heavier (50 pound box) for all strait-flex applications. We therefore had an additional material on the job. We use Magnum mud light-weight (lightening) all purpose rather than the heavy mud. No problems and never looked back after we changed from the heavier mud.


----------

